# Challenge Parigi-Roubaix Clincher Tire



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I should have asked this before I ordered them. 

Does anyone on here run these clinchers. If so, what rims are you using them with. I have never run a tire wider then 25mm. I'm hoping I can use them with either Campagnolo Zonda, Proton, or Open Pro rims.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

They'll be fine on the rims. You may have issues with chainstay clearance if you are putting them on a carbon bike with fat stays.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> They'll be fine on the rims. You may have issues with chainstay clearance if you are putting them on a carbon bike with fat stays.


Thanks.I run 25mm vittoria open c's w/ mucho room to spare on a Mater XL.. I was more worried how well they will hold the rim.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

They're a little tough to mount. If anyone has any tips along those lines, it's much appreciated.
.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I run 25mm vittoria open c's .


How have you liked those tires? I'm thinking of treating myself to a set on a light set of wheels I'm contemplating.

I have Challenge Grifo 32mm tires on my dirt road bike - they're excellent but consider treating the fragile sidewalls with something. Mine had noticeably deteriorated after one season.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> How have you liked those tires? I'm thinking of treating myself to a set on a light set of wheels I'm contemplating.
> 
> I have Challenge Grifo 32mm tires on my dirt road bike - they're excellent but consider treating the fragile sidewalls with something. Mine had noticeably deteriorated after one season.


They are the best clincher I have tried to date. Smooth as silk. Keep up on pressure and your eyes on the road and flats are not an issue. 

I wish they would make the 25's in gum walled.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> They're a little tough to mount. If anyone has any tips along those lines, it's much appreciated.
> .


Two words...

Bead Jack...

For the OP, 27c tires will fit perfectly. I run 40c tires on CXP33s on my cross bike and never had an issue riding singletrack.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

backinthesaddle said:


> Two words...
> 
> Bead Jack...


Hmm...












Thanks. :thumbsup:
.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Took for a test spin. Man they are fat. Barely have enough clearance w/ the seat tube. Plenty of space in regard to the chain stays. Similar supple ride as open c's with extra girth.
Pricey but nice...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

They look nice on that bike, CS. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## campaleches (Nov 18, 2008)

I am considering these tyres for my new bike build, but i've read somewhat mixed reviews on them. Everyone seems to agree on the nice ride, but some people point out to quality control issues and fragile casing. Some even say they flat like crazy with these clinchers.Thus, first-hand experiences of anyone riding Parigi-Roubaix would be most useful. Are they as flat-prone and some people suggest? I don't expect them to be the most resistant clincher ever, but just acceptable. And can you say anything on durability/mileage?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

campaleches said:


> I am considering these tyres for my new bike build, but i've read somewhat mixed reviews on them. Everyone seems to agree on the nice ride, but some people point out to quality control issues and fragile casing. Some even say they flat like crazy with these clinchers.Thus, first-hand experiences of anyone riding Parigi-Roubaix would be most useful. Are they as flat-prone and some people suggest? I don't expect them to be the most resistant clincher ever, but just acceptable. And can you say anything on durability/mileage?
> Thanks a lot


I've used their Grifo 32mm tires on my dirt road bike for two seasons. The sidewalls are a bit fragile and they deteriorate by the coating wearing off. But it can be replaced with Coghlan's water based seam sealer #9695, available in the camping/fishing section of Walmart. Make sure you get the water based liquid in the bottle, not the paste in the tube.

It paints on easily with a paintbrush and keeps the sidewalls looking like new. I used 3 coats.


----------



## campaleches (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> I've used their Grifo 32mm tires on my dirt road bike for two seasons. The sidewalls are a bit fragile and they deteriorate by the coating wearing off. But it can be replaced with Coghlan's water based seam sealer #9695, available in the camping/fishing section of Walmart. Make sure you get the water based liquid in the bottle, not the paste in the tube.
> 
> It paints on easily with a paintbrush and keeps the sidewalls looking like new. I used 3 coats.


Thanks a lot for the suggestion... now I only ned to find a Walmart in Spain. LOL. That's helpful, anyway, I'll try to find out a similar product here.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

campaleches said:


> .....now I only ned to find a Walmart in Spain.


No Walmart? What kinda place is that?  But maybe Coghlan's products are available there. I guess any liquid seam sealer will do. Lots of people use Aquaseal but it comes in a tube and is quite thick. I tried some and, relative to the thin liquid of the Coghlan's, it was a thick goopy mess.


----------



## campaleches (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> *No Walmart? What kinda place is that? * But maybe Coghlan's products are available there. I guess any liquid seam sealer will do. Lots of people use Aquaseal but it comes in a tube and is quite thick. I tried some and, relative to the thin liquid of the Coghlan's, it was a thick goopy mess.


Just a better world... they call it Europe


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

campaleches said:


> Just a better world... they call it Europe


With no Walmart? How DO they cope?


----------



## campaleches (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> With no Walmart? How DO they cope?


It isn't that bad since we discovered fire


----------



## ruftytufty (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi - I'd like to try these, and I've seen various postings regarding the measured width of these tires as mounted - usually 28-29mm. I've got plenty of clearance for the width.

However, clearance for the increased height of this tire under the brakes may be problematic for me (currently running Bontrager Race X Lite 700x25). Can someone who has these measure the height of their tires - from the rim to the outer diameter of the tire?

Thanks!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Um, at Decathlon maybe?

I would also like to know more about these tires.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for those photos, CS. I might throw a pair on my wife's Technos next. She likes it comfy. 
The Technos has horizontal dropouts, so seat tube clearance should be unproblematic.

I got some very good input from BenR on a related question recently:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...ium-forte-parigi-roubaix-tubulars-266985.html


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Took for a test spin. Man they are fat. Barely have enough clearance w/ the seat tube. Plenty of space in regard to the chain stays. Similar supple ride as open c's with extra girth.
> Pricey but nice...


I'm sure the ride is great, but with a tire clearance so small, you run the risk of picking up a stone or large piece of gravel and damaging the back side of your seat tube. personally, I would opt for a little smaller tire.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

ruftytufty said:


> Can someone who has these measure the height of their tires - from the rim to the outer diameter of the tire?


As best as I can measure the height appears to be 26mm (mounted on an Open 4CD). Mine measure right at 29mm in width.

FWIW on one bike running Deltas I have tons of clearance under the brakes front and rear. On the second bike with Deltas they clear but not by much; I'm sure with normal brakes they'd have plenty of room.

Here's the one with lots of room.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I would love to give these a try, but just can't do the skin wall.


----------

